
The Unreasonable Effectiveness of Mathematics in the Natural Sciences (1960) [pdf] - _Microft
https://homepages.physik.uni-muenchen.de/~vondelft/Lehre/14t0/Wigner-Unreasonable-Effectiveness-of-Mathematics.pdf
======
brudgers
recently,
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22335846](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22335846)

